# 1965 Wards Hawthorne Flyer Deluxe



## Mark Allard (Jun 10, 2017)

Just bought this Hawthorne, Bought it with the plans on building a Space Age custom but when I got it in the mail it was just too clean to tear apart.


----------



## krateman (Jun 21, 2017)

Wow, that bike is shiney. I'm very glad you didn't take it apart.


----------

